# Sticky  Found Homemade Lamb Replacer and it works



## Olivia67

I found this wonderful homemade lamb milk replacer a couple of years ago but never tried it until this year. It works much better than Advance, although it may not be cheaper. Yes it calls for raw eggs also which kind of freaked me out but the lambs seem to need it. Best of all, no scours! I still use Advance too, the lambs like the taste of it and I suppliment bottle a lot of lambs to make them tamer, we sell Babydolls and our customers want and need tame, sweet lambs. Last year we have two go to show, one in New York and one in Indiana and both families told me that our lambs were so much easier to work with than some of the other lambs that they saw. And our lambs won their classes and one went on to win 3 in a National Championship in New Jersey in his class on top of winning his own home county fair class. 

Without further ado...here is the recipe. 

4 cups of whole milk, 1/4 cup of heavy whipping cream, 1 or 2 eggs depending on how much extra protein your lambs need. 

I personally upped the whipping cream to 1/2 cup and only use 1 egg so there is some room for changing it around. I also add a tbsp of Natural Yogurt with the fat, not the fat free to the recipe. 

I put the milk in a big mason jar, then I mix the whipping cream and the egg ( I whisk it ) and then add that to the milk and cap it tightly and shake it up well. 

This is not my own personal recipe, I found it from another very generous, wonderful person who shared it on a Yahoo group. I changed it slightly with the yogurt and the whipping cream but you can adapt it how you need to. Plus all the ingredients can be found at any 24 hour grocery, a big plus!


----------



## Callieslamb

I've used something similar for years. I give them the powdered formula for a week, then gradually switch them to this. I also add 1 can of evaporated milk. I've added yogurt but mostly feed it just like it is. I've never had any trouble with this formula. One little lamb did get constipated but 2cc of molasses took care of that.


----------



## lexierowsell

No bummer sheep here, but have a rejected twin kid.

for colostrum replacer i did:

3c whole raw jersey milk
1 farm fresh egg 
1.5 tbsp raw honey

and for milk replacer i've just been giving raw jersey and raw nubian goat, blended, would do all goat but mama is low prod.

my jersey's milk is about 30-40% MF...


----------



## Dfreddie

Can you "doctor" calf replacer sorta like this? Add cream or eggs or something?


----------



## bergere

Calf replacer will normally have too much copper in it. So, personally, I would not recommend using that for sheep.


----------



## purplequeenvt

We've been feeding our bottle lambs a mixture of raw goats milk, raw Jersey milk, and milk replacer. We've never had fatter bottle babies. They are just as bigger or bigger than the dam-raised lambs.


----------



## ErikaMay

I've used this recipe, too. I found I liked either using farm fresh eggs or using the pasturized eggs in a carton. Store bought eggs are just too questionable to be fed raw.


----------



## hercsmama

I have my little girl on Manna Pro milk replacer now, but would like to try to switch her to this. Do I mix this half and half with her current replacer for a few days?
Or is a half and half mix to strong to start with?


----------



## lexierowsell

hercsmama said:


> I have my little girl on Manna Pro milk replacer now, but would like to try to switch her to this. Do I mix this half and half with her current replacer for a few days?
> Or is a half and half mix to strong to start with?



I don't know the "proper" way to do this, but I brought wee Annie home and switched her 100% at once to raw Jersey milk. I have a dozen extra bottle babies here right now (best friend is burying her father less than a week after the end of kidding season) and they all switched from store milk to raw 100% at once and had no issues. Kristen, the above mentioned friend, switches bought in babies to the op formula immediately when she brings em in.


----------



## phxaz

My cousins emergency bottle fed a lamb on yougurt and olive oil! It saved its life. I have pics of it in the thread Sardi Morocco sheep, I just posted, thats the "proof" it survived well lol.


----------



## Bird Dog

I used your suggested concoction last week on a twin that was a little slow to get going. Outstanding results. A local shepherd buddy also made the switch, saying he had much better results with it over the powder. It's cheaper, readily available and not concrete next time you open the bag.


----------



## Ridgetop

Great recipe. Last time I had a bummer lamb I had to drive all over looking for Lamb-lac. I have written the recipe down in my sheep folder for reference! Thanks.


----------



## walkerfarms

So glad I found this recipe. For me, this would be the most cost effective replacer milk I could use. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hafsa

Callieslamb said:


> I've used something similar for years. I give them the powdered formula for a week, then gradually switch them to this. I also add 1 can of evaporated milk. I've added yogurt but mostly feed it just like it is. I've never had any trouble with this formula. One little lamb did get constipated but 2cc of molasses took care of that.


Hi 
I know its been a long time since you replied to this, but i really hope you will see this
I used this recipe of milk, i saw u said u added evaporated milk and saw many places too add it, so i added it too
My lamb is 3 days old...she was on baby formula, not sheep milk replacer, cuz we dont have it here 
The mistake i guess i did was directly change her to this 
And now she is constipating, didnt sleep whole night 
In this u said you gave ur lamb 2cc of molasses , plz can you tell me how much i can give mine, also i would be really thankful if you could give me measurements in ml, im using google converter..but i dunno its not getting to my head 
Im sorry to bother you but i am only cuz i need help and i dont know what else to do
Thank you so


----------



## ShetlandMegan

Cc and ml are the same, no conversion needed!


----------

